# 95-96 Maxima SE Needed for Test Fitment



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

A Volunteer is needed for an exhaust test fitment for a 95-96 Maxima SE. 

Need someone in the LA-Orange County area with a fairly stock Maxima SE. The testing would take about half a day and in return they would get an installed production model of the exhaust when it is available. 

This is a WELL KNOWN company!

please e-mail me at [email protected]

thanks..


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

damn i have a bone stock 95 but then again i am 1000miles away from you.

although i don't have allow wheels but i have a tach so i may not have an SE.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2003)

*too far away, but...*

Bone stock '95 SE 5-speed. but in Cincinnati.

Send me the exhaust and I'll test fit, take digital pics and let you know what is off, if you like. 

Done several exhausts in the past - not a problem.

[email protected] if interested.

-- Ian


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

This test is for a big time well known company and we only get two responses????


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2003)

This forum doesn't seem to have many Maxima owners...came here looking for info for my friend's G20. You should post on Maxima.org- that's got the most people, and I guarantee you'll get some feedback.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2003)

if you need to see what id does on a modded maxima, you can send it over and i will have it put on. I live near detroit michigan. I know its now what you want but it also seems like you are looking for more feedback. I have intake, down pipe, catback, springs, shocks, strut bar, racing clutch etc... no forced induction or nitrous.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

hey mike... there are a number of your old Dallas buddies that would love to be your test dummy.... let me know on our forum.

Chris


----------



## MaximaSE96 (Jun 24, 2003)

i would but i live in buffalo ny


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

OBD-II left out in the cold once again...


----------



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

www.maxima.org
Go to the forum there.


----------



## RBCxPeTeRxEaTeR (Jul 15, 2002)

is this still going on? i live in LA but mine's a GXE.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Did any new products brew from this test fitment?


----------



## Gurlie_J_Gurl (Aug 4, 2004)

I live in La. and mine in mostly all factory... but then again i am 4 states away.....


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

man you guys know how to dig up old posts....lol

This is old...check the dates... yes The GReddy exhaust was test fitted on the max and is now on the market.


----------

